# Passer l'éponge



## aurayfrance

En el foro ingles-frances, un correspondiente alemán me habla de esta expressión. ¿Puede alguien explicarme lo que significa? ¿Tiene el mismo sentido que la expressión francesa "passons l'éponge"?


----------



## araceli

Hola auray:
Según mi diccionario, significa: dar al olvido algo, perdonar una deuda o considerar como no acaecida una cosa.
Sinónimos de "pasar la esponja" = borrón y cuenta nueva; dar vuelta la hoja.
Espero te sirva, chau


----------



## esance

Hola,

Tambíen podría ser: "pasar página" o "correr un tupido velo", aquí en España se utilizan mucho ambas dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## araceli

Hola gente:
Me acordé de dos expresiones similares: lo pasado, pisado y aguas pasadas...(no me acuerdo cómo sigue).  
Chau


----------



## Stefboy

Hola Araceli !

quizás te refieres a "Agua pasada no muele molino" ????

Stef


----------



## araceli

Hola Stefboy:
Gracias, sí es ésa, pero no es muele sino MUEVE.
Chau


----------



## Stefboy

segura ???? porque el molino mole y no mueve...


----------



## araceli

Hola de vuelta:
Aguas pasadas no mueven molino.
Porque el molino se mueve con la energía hidraúlica (en este caso), y así puede moler el grano.
Chau


----------



## Stefboy

vale... si lo dices... pero voy a investigar un poquito más !!!!


----------



## Stefboy

Según lo que está escrito en mi diccionario es "muele" y no "mueve"... Pero, según lo que he visto en la web, muchas veces hay "mueve" en vez de "muele"... A ver si alguién puede aclararnos !!!! Ayuda !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valerie

En frances

_Passer l'éponge_ significa algo como perdonar, olvidar una falta/error/ un crimen AJENO

_Tourner la page_ significa pasar encima, olvidar, hacer su duelo de una pena/falta... PROPIA  Empezar una vida nueva


----------



## insomniac

El agua no muele el molino, sino que lo mueve para que muela el grano.


----------



## yserien

araceli said:


> Hola Stefboy:
> Gracias, sí es ésa, pero no es muele sino MUEVE.
> Chau



Oui, ce sont les meules qui s'en chargent.Salut Araceli.-


----------



## totor

*Passer l'éponge* también puede traducirse por *hacer borrón y cuenta nueva*.


----------



## steiner

Confirmo yo también que el dicho es "agua pasada no mueve molino", refiriéndose a los molinos situados junto a cursos de agua y que usan esta energía hidráulica para hacer funcionar el mecanismo. De este dicho sale la expresión "eso es agua pasada", para referirse a algún problema  (sobre todo un enfrentamiento) del pasado que no debe ser tenido en cuenta en el presente.

Por otra parte, "agua pasada no _muele_ molino" no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

aurayfrance said:


> En el foro ingles-frances, un correspondiente alemán me habla de esta expressión. ¿Puede alguien explicarme lo que significa? ¿Tiene el mismo sentido que la expressión francesa "passons l'éponge"?


 
*Auray*, contestando a tu pregunta:

*"¡Pasemos la esponja!"* no es una expresión genuinamente española sino más bien una traducción literal de *"Passons l'éponge!"*, por lo tanto, un galicismo. 
Por ahora, en español, "pasar la esponja" no tiene más sentido que el de coger la esponja con la mano y pasarla, húmeda o seca, sobre una superficie.
Para equivalencias a la expresión francesa están las expuestas por los otros amigos. 

Mi aportación a "passons l'éponge!": *"¡pelillos a la mar!"*. 

saludos


----------



## zarve

Hola. La expresión está en el siguiente contexto:

"Mais finalement, la Fédération internationale de l'automobile (FIA) a décidé de passer l'éponge"

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

Uno de los sentidos más corrientes es "borrón y cuenta nueva". Seguro que puedes encontrar otra expresión más adecuada a tu contexto...


----------



## poorBear

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos con la misma expresión, complétalos, no abras un nuevo hilo.​
*"OUBLIONS LE PASSÉ / PASSONS L'ÉPONGE !* "

¿Cómo puedo traducir eso? Por favor.

No tengo ni idea para hacerlo. Quiero decir esto a uno amigo. (con cariño).

Gracias. Merci.


----------



## yserien

Olvidemos el pasado, pasemos la esponja, traducción literal, en el español de la calle se diría "hay que olvidar el pasado, borrón y cuenta nueva" o "recomencemos de cero.


----------



## poorBear

Muchas gracias.
Me ayuda mucho tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------

